
Ask HN: Good Delicious Alternative? - johngreen
Soon Delicious will be down. So what good alternatives you know?<p>I am trying right know https:&#x2F;&#x2F;raindrop.io . It looks really promising. Of course we have http:&#x2F;&#x2F;pinboard.io, but ui is too ugly for me.
======
rajadigopula
try [https://www.pearltrees.com/](https://www.pearltrees.com/) I've been using
it for a few years and am a pro member for almost 3 years straight. Good
organiser - visual, pro versions got option to archive web pages too. And good
way to find human curated related 'pearls'.

------
HangLoose
Try TagPacker. Nice design, great browser plugin, and it's free.

------
acctng
If all you want is simplicity, try diigo.

